# NetworkManager not working properly any more

## Xamindar

Lately network manager will not connect to any wireless networks any more.  It still shows a list of available networks but when I click on one to connect to it imediately gives up.  NetworkManager still connects to any wired connection just fine.  Anyone else having this problem.

Also, recently my dns settings would randomly get overwritten by dhcpcd so I uninstalled dhcpcd and everything is fine in that regard.  But why is dhcpcd all of a sudden trying to change my dns settings?

----------

## UberLord

Because part of dhcpcd's job IS to change them?

DHCP clients do three things primarily :-

1) Configure interface

2) Configure routes

3) Configure DNS

The question you should be asking is that when using NetworkManager, why was dhcpcd even started as NetworkManager uses dhclient.

----------

## Xamindar

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Because part of dhcpcd's job IS to change them?
> 
> DHCP clients do three things primarily :-
> 
> 1) Configure interface
> ...

 

And there we have it....../etc/init.d/net.wlan0 is now starting up on bootup it seems.  It starts wpa_supplicant on it and also appears to block networkmanager from using the device.  It is not in any runlevel and I also have "RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.usb0 !net.*"" in /etc/conf.d/rc so it should *NOT* be plugging.  What else is now in gentoo deciding to take unwanted control of my network devices?

----------

## Xamindar

Does anyone know what is going on here?  If I disable /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 then networkmanager will not show any networks.  But if I leafe it enabled it will keep overwriting the dns settings every once and a while to something that doesn't work.  Anyone else having this problem?

----------

## Xamindar

No one knows huh?  So network manager is broken and no one cares?

----------

## cferthorney

 *Xamindar wrote:*   

> No one knows huh?  So network manager is broken and no one cares?

 

I know it as network mangler for a reason...  :Razz: 

Sadly it doesn't work properly with my wireless card - which is strange because I use the IPW2200 driver which thankfully works on my Acer laptop.  It's a royal pain because I use multiple wireless networks and network manager (And kwifimanager) are among the better network managers in my opinion.  What drivers are you using? Is there a portage update for your version of NM?

----------

## Xamindar

 *cferthorney wrote:*   

>  *Xamindar wrote:*   No one knows huh?  So network manager is broken and no one cares? 
> 
> I know it as network mangler for a reason... 
> 
> Sadly it doesn't work properly with my wireless card - which is strange because I use the IPW2200 driver which thankfully works on my Acer laptop.  It's a royal pain because I use multiple wireless networks and network manager (And kwifimanager) are among the better network managers in my opinion.  What drivers are you using? Is there a portage update for your version of NM?

 

Lol, "network mangler".  Well, it always worked great until some update was recently installed.  The weird thing is that if I stop /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 then networkmanager stops showing any available networks.  

I just noticed some errors when net.wlan0 starts and am thinking this must be the reason......wpa_supplicant

```

localhost xamindar # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping dhclient on wlan0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

localhost xamindar # 

```

Should I just downgrate wpa_supplicant?  Or is something else causing it?

----------

## Xamindar

heh, just deleted /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (or move/rename it) and networkmanager is working again! woohoo

----------

## Dagger

1) Networkmanager handles everything interface related. Thus no need for /etc/init.d/net.wlan0. Check wiki for more details

2) Networkmanager 0.6x (stable branch) uses dhcdbd and 0.7 (dev branch) uses dhclient (correct me if I'm worng here)

----------

## Xamindar

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 1) Networkmanager handles everything interface related. Thus no need for /etc/init.d/net.wlan0. Check wiki for more details
> 
> 2) Networkmanager 0.6x (stable branch) uses dhcdbd and 0.7 (dev branch) uses dhclient (correct me if I'm worng here)

 

Yes true.  That doesn't explain why /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 was starting on its own when I have it set to NOT start.  And even if I stopped it and restarted NetworkManager it still didn't work.  Had to reboot.

I know the version of NetworkManager I am using is dhclient (net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.6).  Hence why I was able to uninstall dhcpcd and networkmanager still worked (for wired at least).

----------

